# Illinois Puts out No Effort



## MattC (Jan 9, 2007)

I got my PE license in the mail yesterday. No cover letter, no instructions about stamps or renewals, nothing. Just a license.

Last April I was signed up for the FE and PE but only showed up for the FE. I got a computer print out instead of a letter. After some study I determined the overall result was a fail (because I disn't show for PE) but I passed the FE. My name never showed up as an EIT on the web site. When I called and asked, they said--well you never applied to be an EIT, only a PE. If you want to be an EIT send in a new application with all the work history verifications transcripts etc.-which I never did as I knew I'd take the PE in Oct..

So my question is: Could Illinois possibly do anything less? They sure don't do anything extra.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 9, 2007)

> I got my PE license in the mail yesterday. No cover letter, no instructions about stamps or renewals, nothing. Just a license.
> Last April I was signed up for the FE and PE but only showed up for the FE. I got a computer print out instead of a letter. After some study I determined the overall result was a fail (because I disn't show for PE) but I passed the FE. My name never showed up as an EIT on the web site. When I called and asked, they said--well you never applied to be an EIT, only a PE. If you want to be an EIT send in a new application with all the work history verifications transcripts etc.-which I never did as I knew I'd take the PE in Oct..
> 
> So my question is: Could Illinois possibly do anything less? They sure don't do anything extra.


I totally agree!!! I got mine on Friday. I was expectng something a little more than just a piece of paper that you had to tear the certificate out of.

:angry: :angry:


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 9, 2007)

This is probably a dumb question on my part but why did you sign up for the FE and PE at the same time? Did you have to pay fee's for both? The state allowed you sign up for the PE without taking the FE? I know in Kentucky thats a big no-no.


----------



## MattC (Jan 9, 2007)

Fusion,

I had more than 10 years of experience. In IL you can sit for the FE on Friday and the PE on Saturday if you qualitfy for both exams. One of the members here has passed the PE in IL and is not yet licensed as he missed the FE.


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 9, 2007)

> Fusion,
> I had more than 10 years of experience. In IL you can sit for the FE on Friday and the PE on Saturday if you qualitfy for both exams. One of the members here has passed the PE in IL and is not yet licensed as he missed the FE.


Ok, that makes sense. Here in KY the PE is offered on Friday and the FE on saturday so its impossible to take them back to back.


----------



## MattC (Jan 9, 2007)

Now that you say it I was reversed. The PE is on Saturday. But they are on different days so you can take them same exam cycle.


----------

